# Calling all Yorkie owners!



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I know there are several people here who also have a yorkie. I am curious about the difference in grooming a yorkie compared to a maltese. I would love a second dog, but I can't imagine grooming two maltese! Even in a short puppy cut, Wilson will mat if I don't brush him every day. I can handle brushing him everyday, that's fine, but I wish it was a bit easier to keep the mats out. I know yorkies have similar hair, but their hair looks less thick, and like it might be easier to brush. Is it, or am I just fooling myself?









I am starting to lean towards a short haired miniature daschund, so I don't add too much more grooming time to my day. 

Your thoughts and experience would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I know there are several people here who also have a yorkie. I am curious about the difference in grooming a yorkie compared to a maltese. I would love a second dog, but I can't imagine grooming two maltese! Even in a short puppy cut, Wilson will mat if I don't brush him every day. I can handle brushing him everyday, that's fine, but I wish it was a bit easier to keep the mats out. I know yorkies have similar hair, but their hair looks less thick, and like it might be easier to brush. Is it, or am I just fooling myself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why he gets so matted? Kallie freaks out when I brush her so I only brush her a couple times a month!! She never mats. I only brush Catcher a couple days a week and he never mats either. She has a sort of silky coat and his is sort of cottony. Maybe a change in products will make a difference? Or a shorter puppy cut ??

Sorry, I was no help with your original question!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am wondering if you put sweaters etc on your pup as I find that can cause matting. I keep Scooby in short coat all year and we don't have the worry of matting but I do have to bush his ears and tail regularly as they tend to get small tangles.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

If you get a nice silky yorkie you will not BELIEVE the ease of grooming compared to a maltese. They dry faster and rarely mat! Their hair is a completely different texture, almost like a human's really. I was very sick a couple of weeks ago and I admit that I did not brush my yorkie once that week. WHen I finally felt better to groom and bathe her, she did not have one mat and her hair on her body is to the floor right now. And I dress her a lot, she will get a tangle if I leave a sweater on her all day, but the tangles comes out so easy. 

But be aware that some yorkies can have a cottony coat and mat terribly and some have very thick coats too, so be sure to find a reputable breeder. Might want to browse around yorkietalk.com if you are interested in checking out yorkies. Lots of pics there.
Good luck!


----------



## corisu (Jan 18, 2006)

I got the yorkie first then decided a year later on getting a maltese. The difference in hair texture is amazing. My yorkie, Haylie, has more human-like hair texture. It is a bit more coarse than the maltese so it is easier to brush and manage. When she was a puppy, it was a bit dry so I had to use moisturizing shampoo and add the 'Missing Link" powder supplement to her food. With those two combinations, she grew up to have nice manageable hair. She never matted and even when I put a sweater on her and remove it, she has very little matts. If I use the Ice on Ice and the CC combs, I can easily get the hair to detangle. I wish it were that easy with the maltese. He has to be brushed everyday and I have to hunt for matts to make sure there are none hiding. For her, I rarely brush her since she doesn't have that kind of problem. I guess I was lucky. However, with any breed, there will be those with different hair textures. I have a friend who got a yorkie from the same breeder. The puppy came from the same father but different mother. My friend's yorkie turned out to have completely silver cotton-like hair. Therefore, she matted all the time and was worse than the maltese. 

If you decide to get a yorkie, I would make sure you ask questions and see the parents. Make sure the parents are of a small size(3-6 lbs), and see if their hair is matted and feel the texture of their hair. It will be hard for you to determine their hair type as a puppy because they are born completely black. As the grow, they will lose some of the black and grow the brown and silver. In addition, yorkies are known to be submissive so I would make sure you ask the breeder if the parents have any history of submissive (like uncontrollable urination, etc) behavior because it becomes a behavioral problem if not properly addressed.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> I got the yorkie first then decided a year later on getting a maltese. The difference in hair texture is amazing. My yorkie, Haylie, has more human-like hair texture. It is a bit more coarse than the maltese so it is easier to brush and manage. When she was a puppy, it was a bit dry so I had to use moisturizing shampoo and add the 'Missing Link" powder supplement to her food. With those two combinations, she grew up to have nice manageable hair. She never matted and even when I put a sweater on her and remove it, she has very little matts. If I use the Ice on Ice and the CC combs, I can easily get the hair to detangle. I wish it were that easy with the maltese. He has to be brushed everyday and I have to hunt for matts to make sure there are none hiding. For her, I rarely brush her since she doesn't have that kind of problem. I guess I was lucky. However, with any breed, there will be those with different hair textures. I have a friend who got a yorkie from the same breeder. The puppy came from the same father but different mother. My friend's yorkie turned out to have completely silver cotton-like hair. Therefore, she matted all the time and was worse than the maltese.
> 
> If you decide to get a yorkie, I would make sure you ask questions and see the parents. Make sure the parents are of a small size(3-6 lbs), and see if their hair is matted and feel the texture of their hair. It will be hard for you to determine their hair type as a puppy because they are born completely black. As the grow, they will lose some of the black and grow the brown and silver. In addition, yorkies are known to be submissive so I would make sure you ask the breeder if the parents have any history of submissive (like uncontrollable urination, etc) behavior because it becomes a behavioral problem if not properly addressed.[/B]


I'm sorry to hear that your yorkie has submissive problems. I have never heard that yorkies have submissive behavior problems. If anything I am always hearing about that feisty terrier personality causing problems.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never heard of yorkies being submissive...that is, unless there has been some abuse or neglect in their past. Yorkies are high spirited and known for their almost human personality. Their general size is similar to maltese and tend to be 4-7 lbs. Sometimes you will see a tiny one. I have a little rescue yorkies who's only 2 1/2 lbs. I wouldn't call her submissive although she is VERY shy and goes to no one but me (after a year or more of begging her). This behavior comes from neglect and abuse. I also have a little yorkie who's 3 1/2 lbs. She is your typical high spirited smart little yorkie. I would consider maltese to be much more submissive than yorkies any day.


----------



## corisu (Jan 18, 2006)

> I'm sorry to hear that your yorkie has submissive problems. I have never heard that yorkies have submissive behavior problems. If anything I am always hearing about that feisty terrier personality causing problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I found this out when she was 10 weeks old and called the breeder. Turns out the mom was submissive too. She is so sensitive!







I have friends with yorkies and they are so normal. I spent so much money to have her checked and talked to several trainers. A few told me that this may be genetics..which I am starting to believe.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=170264
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, my yorkie is very sensitive too. Like Cutecozyntoy said, they are very human like and do get their feelings hurt and such. I hope you are able to help her. In which ways is she being submissive?


----------



## corisu (Jan 18, 2006)

> I've never heard of yorkies being submissive...that is, unless there has been some abuse or neglect in their past. Yorkies are high spirited and known for their almost human personality. Their general size is similar to maltese and tend to be 4-7 lbs. Sometimes you will see a tiny one. I have a little rescue yorkies who's only 2 1/2 lbs. I wouldn't call her submissive although she is VERY shy and goes to no one but me (after a year or more of begging her). This behavior comes from neglect and abuse. I also have a little yorkie who's 3 1/2 lbs. She is your typical high spirited smart little yorkie. I would consider maltese to be much more submissive than yorkies any day.[/B]



I thought so too so I didn't think much when I saw her. She was so cute and irresistible! I admit I bought her home very young (7 wks) but I know better after more education on bringing home young puppies. So we were very careful and nuturing to her. So I was so puzzled when she started to wee when she is exicted, when people pet her, etc. I thought at first something was wrong so I took her to the Vet. He said it is part of their animal instinct to do that. She is 2 now and still have these problems. The worse part about this behavior is that she can't control her bladder-I have many furniture detroyed because of these accidents. I would agree that this is rare, but thought it was something I would advise any new owner to take the time to ask, just so they don't end up with one like I did. I didn't even think to ask because it wasn't a common trait in yorkies-apparently this one is an exception.





> Awww, my yorkie is very sensitive too. Like Cutecozyntoy said, they are very human like and do get their feelings hurt and such. I hope you are able to help her. In which ways is she being submissive?[/B]


Well, when people greet her, pet her, call her to come, other dogs greet her, etc If she feels threaten in anyway, she will hide, wee on the floor or furniture or me

It got worse over the year too. I was told that if they are not properly socialized this can contribute to the problem so I have been taking her and the maltese to the doggy parks, yappy hours for small dogs at Petsmart on weekends to encourage her to play. She is excited to see them, but will submit to them by rolling over, weeing on the floor, cowarding...etc... It's heartbreaking to see her so scared!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=170273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. I do understand your frustration with that. Sounds like it is more than just a sprinkle when she is excited or shy as my yorkie did that until she was about a year old. As you said she has ruined furniture and such. I use to put little diapers on mine before anyone would come over to visit because she would pee on them accidentally from being so excited to have company. She does seem to have grown out of that at this point. Do you think you could try a diaper with her until she gets better?


----------



## corisu (Jan 18, 2006)

> Oh, I see. I do understand your frustration with that. Sounds like it is more than just a sprinkle when she is excited or shy as my yorkie did that until she was about a year old. As you said she has ruined furniture and such. I use to put little diapers on mine before anyone would come over to visit because she would pee on them accidentally from being so excited to have company. She does seem to have grown out of that at this point. Do you think you could try a diaper with her until she gets better?[/B]


Yeah, I was considering the diaper too. I am just concerned about her state of mind. It's nerve racking and it really concerns me because it is not healthy to be scared all the time. It's like she views the world is out to get her! 

I am getting some help or advice from a trainer here locally. Hopefully someone here can help me help her feel more at eased with things


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=170295
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally understand, I would hate to see my dog scared of the world too. Poor thing.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Well I am glad I wasn't too far off base, thinking their hair was different. I am just in the begining stages of thinking of another dog, so I have lots of research ahead of me- and it took a year to convince my husband to get Wilson, so no telling how long it will take to convince him to get number 2! Thank you all for the helpful information, it will help me narrow down my research. 

K/C'sMom, I have no idea why he mats/tangles so bad, he has "perfect" silky maltese hair! Right now his hair is less than 1/2 an inch long, and I use CC comb, CC brush, and Ice on Ice, which makes a world of difference. He also gets a bit of vitamin E in his food to help with his dry and itchy skin. Even with all that around his neck, under his chin, on his lower back (just before his tail), and his legs wil mat/tangle- even at 1/2 inch long! He has a coat he wears outside, but it has a satin lining, and he has a sweater he wears in the basement but it's a size too big so it doesn't sit close to his body- and that helps. I comb him, using the leave conditioner, every night for about 15 minutes. If I skip one day he gets teeny tiny fine tangles close to his skin. If I go two days those tiny tangles turn into a mat, so I try never to skip a day.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My Yorkie is a dream to groom... or in my case, not groom. I'm pretty lax in the grooming department so I brush her maybe once a week and I've never had to deal with a matt on her. *knock on wood* Besides hair texture the main difference I've noticed between Tuffy (Maltese) & Pixie (Yorkie) is that Pixie starts to smell a bit ripe and her hair starts to look oily if she doesn't get a bath every week. Tuffy can go months without a proper bath and won't smell at all... but I still wash his feet every week though since he has a fondness for soaking his paws in pee after he's gone potty.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I think it depends on their hair texture, just like with a Malt. Harley (Yorkie) has silky hair and she hardly ever gets matts, and her hair is as long as Bella's now. Bella used to matt all the time (her head and tail are silky, her body is a little cottony) until I had her hair cut to four inches and the two inches I cut off made all the difference in the world and now she doesn't matt either. I think we just have to find what works for the individual dog.


----------

